# which phone should i buy UMI Super or Elephone P9000 ?



## Eroticus (Jun 15, 2016)

http://www.devicespecifications.com/en/comparison/1e6a76207

Thanks for help =P


----------



## Jack1n (Jun 15, 2016)

The Elephone looks better on paper.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 15, 2016)

albeit the software on both sucks, and no hardware can fix that... that's the usual problem with china phones.


----------



## Jack1n (Jun 15, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> albeit the software on both sucks, and no hardware can fix that... that's the usual problem with china phones.


Im pretty sure you can just install GPE 6.0 MM instead of whatever OS comes with the phone.


----------



## Eroticus (Jun 15, 2016)

About the software i don't worry , i had LG G3 with clean android/cm13 for years... =]

I just need a phone for a music and GPS - running /cycling ... =]


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 15, 2016)

I work in this phone business guys I am a authorized level 3 repair technician for most big brands... I just giving my five cents... OS stability matters really. Mediatek is shit in general, due to open source codecs and workarounds to not pay the royalty fees to the old manufacturers, like voice codecs, antenna designs and many many small nuances that affects performance and compatibility. And in the end the device sucks, it works, but it ain't the best solution... just because capitalism, patents and economy is designed in a such way. I cannot give the fine details actually...

Just take a Nexus and live peacefully... the heck even H815 G4 goes around 200€ used here... with warranty... if it is 60th series number no worries about the CPU kicking the bucket... .


----------



## Frick (Jun 15, 2016)

The Elephone is the better phone. I base this assumption solely on the name. Elephone.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 15, 2016)

Frick said:


> The Elephone



You know crappy Just5 use them too as a rebrand... I do repairs in warranty for them... aghr... you cannot imagine the jokes about their quality... if you hate someone... just recommend him a just5


----------



## Eroticus (Jun 15, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> You know crappy Just5 use them too as a rebrand... I do repairs in warranty for them... aghr... you cannot imagine the jokes about their quality... if you hate someone... just recommend him a just5




10000mAh Oukitel K10000 5.5" HD 4G Smartphone Android 5.1 2G+16G Cellulare P5LZ

10K mAh is a real thing in this one ? sound amazing for some one like me who is going to army some times....


G4 has almost triple price here over Chinese one.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 15, 2016)

Eroticus said:


> 10000mAh Oukitel K10000 5.5" HD 4G Smartphone Android 5.1 2G+16G Cellulare P5LZ
> 
> 10K mAh is a real thing in this one ? sound amazing for some one like me who is going to army some times....



Seeing how thick and and large the thing is... yea... Like two cells from any smaller tablet, just like sandwich...


----------



## Brian Simmons (Jun 16, 2016)

The Elephone is the better of the two I guess but honestly I'd avoid both. These are really low quality phones that you're not going to get a whole lot of use out of. I mean, if you really don't care at all about software or stability go on ahead but I have to believe you can get a hold of a pre-owned phone that isn't made out of crap. Otherwise, plan on replacing this thing with something else in the near future.


----------



## Eroticus (Jun 16, 2016)

Brian Simmons said:


> The Elephone is the better of the two I guess but honestly I'd avoid both. These are really low quality phones that you're not going to get a whole lot of use out of. I mean, if you really don't care at all about software or stability go on ahead but I have to believe you can get a hold of a pre-owned phone that isn't made out of crap. Otherwise, plan on replacing this thing with something else in the near future.



Yeah i just want to try, same like i did with Korean monitor =P.

Thank you guys , i just paid for whatever 9000.


----------



## lorraine walsh (Sep 2, 2016)

Eroticus said:


> Yeah i just want to try, same like i did with Korean monitor =P.
> 
> Thank you guys , i just paid for whatever 9000.


Do update here about its functionality. I have read many reviews between the two and no one seems to suggest which one is better.


----------



## Eroticus (Sep 2, 2016)

lorraine walsh said:


> Do update here about its functionality. I have read many reviews between the two and no one seems to suggest which one is better.



I still didn't got the package, so i asked for charge back.


+ There already few new models for same price +/- > so i'm going to get some of them.
Vernee Apollo Lite  (Helio X20 (10 core) + 4GB ram) ~ 220$
LeEco Le Pro - 2 ( Helio X20 +4GB ) ~200$
LeEco Le 2 ( Helio X20+ 4GB ~170$)

ZTE Axon 7 (SnapDragon 820+4GB+64GB ~399$)
LeEco Le Max 2 ( SnapDragon 820 +4GB ~299$)


----------



## Ubersonic (Sep 2, 2016)

I can't tell you which to get but I can tell you I bought two UMI Super's for employees, on 30/06/16, the first died on 03/07/16 (screen failure, phone was fine but no display) and the second died last week (screen failure, display works but no touch function so useless).


----------



## Eroticus (Sep 3, 2016)

Ubersonic said:


> I can't tell you which to get but I can tell you I bought two UMI Super's for employees, on 30/06/16, the first died on 03/07/16 (screen failure, phone was fine but no display) and the second died last week (screen failure, display works but no touch function so useless).



Some Internet friend lol had Umi Super without any problems


----------



## Komshija (Sep 4, 2016)

Whichever phablet suits you best. I would go for Elephone P9000 because it's slightly smaller and lighter phablet than UMI Super.


----------

